# What lenses would you like to see from Sony.



## Jesse11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sony seems to have most of the bases covered when it comes to camera  bodies.  Sure there will be updates in the future but what is really  needed IMO is some more lenses.  I would like to see more CZ lenses and  updates of the current non-SSM to SSM (very big mistake by Sony IMO to  release the Zeiss primes without SSM).  I'd like to see some mid-range  lenses too- things like a 70-200/4 which would be cheaper and easier to  handle than the 70-200/2.8.

So what would everyone like to see?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, this sounds like a continuation from SonyAlphaRumors: sonyalpharumors | Blog | POLL results analysis: Here are the fullframe lenses you want! 

Some new lens rumors: sonyalpharumors | Blog | (SR5) At least three new lenses coming with the A9x


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2011)

A Sony 400mm f/4.0 G would be nice.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2011)

A wide lens sharper than the 11-18mm. There isn't really any wide options.


----------



## ConradM (Dec 11, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> A Sony 400mm f/4.0 G would be nice.



Is that not what this is?

Sony SAL-70400G 70-400mm f/4-5.6 G SSM Autofocus Lens SAL70400G


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

An ultrafast prime lineup, like 85, 50 and 35 with f:1.2, 28 with f:1.4  or better - each performing well wide open.

Not that I could afford them.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 12, 2011)

No, not a zoom.
Fixed focal length ... like this older Maxxum lens, but f/4.0 or f/3.5: Minolta AF 400 F4.5 HS APO G 2651-116 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

cosmonaut said:


> A wide lens sharper than the 11-18mm. There isn't really any wide options.



The Sigma 10-20 f3.5 is pretty nice.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

unpopular said:


> An ultrafast prime lineup, like 85, 50 and 35 with f:1.2, 28 with f:1.4  or better - each performing well wide open.
> 
> Not that I could afford them.



I would like to see an affordable 85mm f1.4 OR  F1.8. They have the Zeiss version already but that would cost you your first born.


----------

